

Show HN: Moscow banned Gay Pride for 100 years, so we invite them here instead - gori
http://www.gowest2013.com

======
tinco
I don't want to rain on your parade (ahem) but have you notified the
authorities of the possible influx of more russians than expected? If your
campaign is successful it might attract more than only gay russians.

There's a particular kind of asshole that will take an airplane just to mess
up someone else's party, and if the authorities aren't prepared it could ruin
the night for some.

~~~
gori
We love Russians, I'm married to one myself. Why would we be afraid of them?

~~~
tinco
I didn't mean Russians in general, I'm sure they are welcome, I just meant
that they might inadvertently invite Russian homophobes.

------
pud
I clicked the Tweet button and it wanted to oAuth me. Why not just open a pre-
filled Tweet box? No offense, I'm not giving you oAuth access so you can send
1 tweet.

~~~
gori
We also set longitude and latitude for tweets to inside Russia. Promise though
- we don't do anything but tweet it, but guess you'll have to trust us on this
one.

------
askar_yu
Could somebody help me understand what's the hype about the Gay marriage/pride
thing? I don't know why but I am noticing a lot of buzz recently about this
("Gay parade banned somewhere", "Minnesota approved the same-sex marriage",
"US supreme court to rule... about Gay marriage"). What I mean is in the
ladder of problems that world has this has gone up extremely. What's the force
behind it?

~~~
tommorris
Some people are gay.

We quite like having equal rights.

We've been asking for equal rights since the 60s and 70s.

We'll stop making such a big deal about it when we have equal rights.

Any questions?

------
gokhan
Great design. The last two options in folding dropdowns are not clickable for
me on Firefox.

------
uaydin
A noble idea and a great site. May I ask you, how did you achieve the dropdown
effect?

~~~
gori
Tohank you, and f course you can. We used a modified version of
<http://soulwire.github.io/Makisu/> with a simple fallback for browsers that
can't do css 3d transforms.

------
arianvanp
" Look at that! You are the 28th person to tweet a message of love from Saint
Petersburg"

I don't know where you get your geolocation data from, but I don't live
anywhere near russia.

~~~
Svip
Maybe they just make everyone pretend they live in Russia, so Putin might be
convinced that there is a huge movement for reform. You know, like that's
gonna matter to him.

~~~
guard-of-terra
There is a huge speculation that Putin is gay himself, but apparently he is
happy staying in the closet.

~~~
arianvanp
This needs a photoshop with sooo many rainbows: [http://baron.druga-
strana.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Put...](http://baron.druga-
strana.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Putin-rides-a-bear.jpg)

~~~
gori
mission accomplished: <http://imgur.com/7YJ8GpU>

------
guard-of-terra
I guess swedish visa is not included.

~~~
arianvanp
It's not difficult at all to get a Swedish travel visa (Or any European travel
visa). We've got plenty of Russian tourism here.

~~~
guard-of-terra
It's not but it still requires some planned effort beforehand, as opposed to
just hopping on a plane & airbnb.

The event is sufficiently in the future so this is feasible, tho.

~~~
mseebach
To hop on a plane and AirBnB, you also have to, you know, book a ticket and a
room. The level planning required is similar in scope to that, it's just
unfamiliar to those of us privileged enough to live in countries that are
largely permit visa-less travel. To the rest of the world, getting a visa is
every bit a central to foreign travelling as booking a flight.

(.. leading to situations such as once when ... my friend ... had to cancel a
trip to India last minute because he hadn't thought to apply for a visa.)

